# Christmas Presents!



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, i'm not sure where to post this, but I think because these new additions are only 3 days old this may be a good place. First I want to thank everyone who helped us in looking for babies for my husband for christmas. An extra special thank you to TiffofMo, who saw these babies and led me to their breeder. 
May I introduce Atom, (To be weathered) He is 3 days old, and brother to our doeling.


And Mollycule (molly) the start of my husbands nigerian herd


They were bred by The Rodefers of Kiddun Kanyun, Who were so wonderful to us by not only selling two of their beautiful babies, but being wonderfully helpful and accommodating even when we were really late getting to them.

I"M SO HAPPY!!!! My husband is currently running through the house with babies chasing him  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww so pretty..


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice Christmas presents!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! How adorable  Congratulations, so glad you were able to get some Nigerians


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

great babies MOGoatlady very pretty babies


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:-D congrats!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww! Cuties!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats they look so cute. Hubby must have been extra good as he got 2 lol.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

"First I want to thank everyone who helped us in looking for babies for my husband for christmas."

Imagine someone reading this who does not know what kind of babies your husband wanted?:ROFL:


----------

